# Bump on head



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I know there are many forums that address this, but I am not getting any responses from posts on those threads. Probably because they are old. I wanted someone to take a peek at the image of the bump to see if it looks similar to others and if I should be rushing to the vet or just wait it out for a few weeks for it to clear up. She is not bothered by it and is not itching it, but a hard bump that moves that she has lost all the fur on top of. - see photo

She currently eats First Mate Chicken and Oats kibble which only has one protein in it and treats that are only chicken. She only has chicken or pork treats. (Best reserached guess regarding the best food for her.) We went this route vs the grain-free based on research and vet recommendations and warnings about grain-free diets. Her coat is shiny and healthy and her energy level is ... well ... just like a typical Vizslas.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It could be a fatty deposit of some type, but that close to the eye,,,,, I'd probably be texting my vet with a photo, and let them tell me.
I've had the same vet for almost twenty years for the dogs and horses, so I can text a picture, and they advise me, at no charge. Your vet may be different.


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Silppa Girl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know there are many forums that address this, but I am not getting any responses from posts on those threads. Probably because they are old. I wanted someone to take a peek at the image of the bump to see if it looks similar to others and if I should be rushing to the vet or just wait it out for a few weeks for it to clear up. She is not bothered by it and is not itching it, but a hard bump that moves that she has lost all the fur on top of. - see photo
> 
> ...


Maybe your dog has fatty tumors. It is not a serious condition. Like it is not cancerous. And you have said your dog is not uncomfortable with it. So you shouldn't worry. But make sure to take your dog to a vet. But if the place becomes red, then you should worry about it.


----------



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

gunnr said:


> It could be a fatty deposit of some type, but that close to the eye,,,,, I'd probably be texting my vet with a photo, and let them tell me.
> I've had the same vet for almost twenty years for the dogs and horses, so I can text a picture, and they advise me, at no charge. Your vet may be different.


Thanks a million Gunnr for responding. Will do!


----------



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

Silppa Girl said:


> Thanks a million Gunnr for responding. Will do!





orangeversion said:


> Maybe your dog has fatty tumors. It is not a serious condition. Like it is not cancerous. And you have said your dog is not uncomfortable with it. So you shouldn't worry. But make sure to take your dog to a vet. But if the place becomes red, then you should worry about it.


Thanks a million. Will do!


----------



## FLH (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey all! We have a 9 month old female V and she is struggling with some bumps right now too. Its not just one; she has a series of small bumps on her head and face and then what looks like bites on her body. We've been told is a combination of things: the smaller bumps are most likely an allergy of some kind especially if you have had your yard or your local parks sprayed for mosquitos this summer. Its not something you would see on a dog with a longer coat; but our vet indicated that with Vizsla's and the short coat, you tend to see those types of reactions. So, we did some benedryl and we're doing more baths and more brushing to help with her hygiene. I am totally with you that I am pretty nervous about it; but her energy is still up and she's still eating and playing and all that so the bumps don't seem to be a big bother. The larger bumps seem like straight up mosquito bites and they also don't seem to be super itchy to her. 

Not sure this helps; but I wouldn't rule out an allergy or mild irritation of some kind. Always good to check with your vet if you're unsure but I just wanted to throw in my two cents since we have kind of the same stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Matisse (Aug 7, 2021)

FLH said:


> Hey all! We have a 9 month old female V and she is struggling with some bumps right now too. Its not just one; she has a series of small bumps on her head and face and then what looks like bites on her body. We've been told is a combination of things: the smaller bumps are most likely an allergy of some kind especially if you have had your yard or your local parks sprayed for mosquitos this summer. Its not something you would see on a dog with a longer coat; but our vet indicated that with Vizsla's and the short coat, you tend to see those types of reactions. So, we did some benedryl and we're doing more baths and more brushing to help with her hygiene. I am totally with you that I am pretty nervous about it; but her energy is still up and she's still eating and playing and all that so the bumps don't seem to be a big bother. The larger bumps seem like straight up mosquito bites and they also don't seem to be super itchy to her.
> 
> Not sure this helps; but I wouldn't rule out an allergy or mild irritation of some kind. Always good to check with your vet if you're unsure but I just wanted to throw in my two cents since we have kind of the same stuff. Thanks!


Hello, having a similar issue with my 7 month old. Going to check with the vet next week but curious if you had any luck dealing with the bumps! 
Thanks


----------

